# Blatta Lateralis Eggs Not Hatching



## ahas (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a colony of B. lateralis that used to breed like crazy.  I have a bunch of eggs but they seemed to be not hatching. 

My temperature is perfect.  What could be the reason and what can I do for the eggs to hatch???  Please help!

thanks,

Fred


----------



## fantasticp (Jun 30, 2009)

They need humidity to hatch too. Collect all of the eggcases and place them in some lightly damp moss and they should hatch in no time.


----------



## gvfarns (Jun 30, 2009)

If your temperatures are perfect, that probably means you are heating them, which means you are drying them out, and egg cases can't survive that.

I had this problem too when I kept them on no substrate.  I rehoused them in a container with substrate that I kept slightly moist and pretty soon all the egg cases started hatching.  I've never done the fish-them-out-and-incubate-elsewhere thing, but I've heard good things about that method.  You can go either way.


----------



## ahas (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I think it' s too dry.  I have substrate too but what' s the best substrate for them???

Thanks guys for the replies.


----------



## burmish101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive had the same issue, I also house my P. austrailasiae (sp?) with my lateralis kept it damp and now I have a ton of babies.


----------



## skips (Jun 30, 2009)

ahas said:


> Yeah, I think it' s too dry.  I have substrate too but what' s the best substrate for them???
> 
> Thanks guys for the replies.


coco fiber is the way to go.  it's cheap and is hard to get mold on...though the claim that it doesnt mold is untrue.  It also holds moisture like a sponge.  I dont know how your setup is but I have mine with visquene (plastic wrap) over the whole top, though not tightly sealed.  all just for humidity


----------



## ahas (Jun 30, 2009)

I have mix soil as substrate.  It has been working in a long time.

I just mist my enclosure a bit though.  Hope fully it will work.


----------



## endoflove (Jul 4, 2009)

opps i dident mean to jack ur thred


----------



## ORO (Jul 4, 2009)

I use a 1 ltr ice cream tub in each roach bin filled with water for humidity, no substrate(its a pain). The top of the tub is covered in screen(fine stainless steel - dollar store) I tap some of the egg cases off the cartons onto the top to keep real humid, these always hatch well and fast, the rest of the eggs I may loose 20% to dry out in the bin, but I still have no issue's with lateralis feeders, too many if anything.


----------



## gvfarns (Jul 5, 2009)

Potting soil is what I use (it's cheap and easily available).  It doesn't really matter, though.  Anything that holds a bit of moisture and doesn't easily mold is what you want.  Just keep the egg cases from dessicating.


----------



## ahas (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.  My eggs are hatching slowly now.


----------



## ORO (Jul 7, 2009)

^ they start slow, wait a week or two


----------



## skips (Jul 7, 2009)

ORO said:


> ^ they start slow, wait a week or two


words of wisdom


----------

